# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Παρουσιάστε με φωτογράφιες τα κοτέτσια σας

## andreas142

Παρουσίαση κοτετσίου

----------


## andreas142

Επίσης σας παραθέτω και αυτή

----------


## pedrogall

Παρουσιαση κουμασιου [ κοτετσι] περιστεριων σε βεραντα.

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραία κατασκευή Πέτρο

----------


## andreas142

Κάνενά άλλο κοτέτσι?

----------


## Niva2gr

Ο περιστερώνας του κ Πέτρου είναι καταπληκτικός! Οργανωμένος και πεντακάθαρος!

Αντρέα, το κοτέτσι σου νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται πολλές βελτιώσεις. Τα τσίγκια σίγουρα μπάζουν νερά, το χώμα πρέπει να γίνεται λασπη όταν βρέχει, και το κοτετσόσυρμα είναι ακατάλληλο για τα πόδια των πουλιών. Επίσης μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ μικρό για τόσες κότες, και οι ταϊστρες και οι ποτίστρες φαίνεται οτι λερώνονται πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## adreas

Μαρία  είναι  ένα  κλασικό  κοτέτσι  στην  επαρχία.  Έχω  δει  και  σαλόνια  αλλά…
 Στο  κλουβί  είναι  νέα  γενιά  και  τα  βάζουν  για  να  μην  τα  τσιμπάνε  οι  μεγάλες  κότες   και  για  να  έχουν  φαγητό  επειδή  το  τρώνε  οι  μεγάλες.  Νομίζω  ότι  έχουν  μεγαλώσει  τώρα  και  μπορεί  να  τα  βγάλει  έξω.

----------


## andreas142

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά για τις προτάσεις σας

----------


## andreas142

Παιδία οποιάδήποτε κριτική δεκτή αλλώστε από τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμαι .Πέριμενω τις προτάσεις σας

----------


## andreas142

Κάνενά άλλο κοτέτσι?

----------


## nikolakis81

''Οργανωμένος και πεντακάθαρος!''

νομίζω είναι ο,τι αρμόζει!!!
μπράβο Πέτρο!!!
 ::

----------


## andreas142

auτό το κοτέτσι πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## andreas142

έχει αλλάξει το φόρουμ και δεν ξέρω να αναιβάσω φωτογραφίες

----------


## andreas142

Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας γι αυτο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας γι αυτο


Κοίτα εδώ  :Sign0006: 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CF%85%CE%BC

----------


## andreas142

πειτε μου την γνώμη σας γι αυτό το κοτέτσι χωριού

----------


## andreas142

?http://img441.imageshack.us/i/0302s.jpg/

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ?http://img441.imageshack.us/i/0302s.jpg/


Αντρέα τι γνώμη να σου πούμε για το υπάρχον κοτέτσι;Μια μάντρα κλεισμένη με συρματόπλεγμα είναι.Δηλαδή τι θέλεις αν είναι καλό και εντάξει στο λέει κάποιος τι θα αλλάξει;Να πω ότι είναι μια σούπερ κατασκευή με κάποια οικονομικά υλικά που θα βοηθήσει όσα μέλη θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι ανάλογο αλλά μες αυτή τη φωτογραφία τι θα πρέπει να σχολιάσουμε και τι θα αποκομίσουμε το ψάχνω ακόμα.

----------


## andreas142

κοτέστια με οικονομικά υλικά.Ποιά Η γνώμη σ                http://img692.imageshack.us/f/0303n.jpg/         ας γι αυτήν την κλούβα

----------


## vagelis76

Η γνώμη η δική μου είναι η χειρότερη και κρατιέμαι τόσες μέρες να μη τη πω  :Mad0234: 
Αντρέα όταν αποφασίζουμε να έχουμε ζώα κοντά μας,θα πρέπει να τους φερόμαστε και υπεύθυνα.Να τους παρέχουμε τουλάχιστον τα βασικά,ένα άνετο και καθαρό χώρο,τη κατάλληλα τροφή και μια ζωή που πλησιάζει κατα πολύ τη ζωή στη φύση.

Τα κοτέτσια που μας έχεις παραθέσει μέχρι στιγμής επιβεβαιώνουν το μεταφορικό όρο της λέξης κοτέτσι και δεν είναι κατάλληλα για τη διαβίωση των πτηνών που παρουσιάζονται στις φώτο.Αν ανήκουν σε σένα,το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να τα γκρεμίσεις όλα και να φτιάξεις ένα χώρο σκεπαστό και προστατευμένο (στεγανό) από τις καιρικές συνθήκες(βροχή-αέρα).Να περιφράξεις ένα αρκετά μεγάλο χώρο τριγύρω,να φτιάξεις ένα χαρμάνι από τσιμέντο και άμμο και να στρώσεις ένα δάπεδο που να έχεις τη δυνατότητα να καθαρίζεις κατα διαστήματα με χυτά νερά.Να εφοδιαστείς πλαστικές ποτήστρες που θα διατηρείς πάντα καθαρές και όχι με βουρκιασμένα νερά, αυτόματες ταίστρες που θα σου εξασφαλίζουν τη συνεχή παροχη τροφής.Με οικονομικά ξύλα ή ακόμα με λεπτούς κορμούς δέντρων που θα τοποθετήσεις οριζόντια,θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κουρνιάστρες και όχι να κοιμούνται πάνω στις λάσπες.Απαραίτητα θα πρέπει να έχεις φωλιές με μπόλικο άχυρο ή πριονίδι για να γεννούν τα αυγά που θα καταλήγουν στο τραπέζι σου ......

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν μου αρέσουν κανένα απο αυτά, δείχνουν μίζερα και χαλάνε την αισθητική του χώρου - δεν μπορεί τα πουλιά να είναι υγιή η ευτυχισμένα μέσα σε τέτοια σκουπίδια!
Δές εδώ τι δείχνει καλύτερο! ....

----------


## andreas142

Εχείς δίκαιο Βαγγελή αλλά το θέμα είναι πως πρεπέι να χαλάσεις πολύ χρήμα ειδικά στην πρώτο βίντεο κοτετσιού ασέ που χρειάζεσαι και αδεία απο την πολεοδομία για να κτίσεις τσιμέντο με τούβλό

----------


## andreascrete

> Εχείς δίκαιο Βαγγελή αλλά το θέμα είναι πως πρεπέι να χαλάσεις πολύ χρήμα ειδικά στην πρώτο βίντεο κοτετσιού ασέ που χρειάζεσαι και αδεία απο την πολεοδομία για να κτίσεις τσιμέντο με τούβλό


Δεν χρειάζεται όμως να χαλάσεις πολύ χρήμα ούτε θέλει άδεια για να φτιάξεις κοτέτσια σαν αυτά που σου έδειξα, κομμάτια ξύλου απο πράκτικερ ή αποθήκη ξυλείας και μερικά μέτρα κοτετσόσυρμα, πέρνα τα με βερνίκι για την βροχή ή και χρώμα για να τα ομορφήνεις και βάλε τα κοτόπουλα .... υγιή και χαρούμενα πουλιά είναι πιο παραγωγικά και αποδοτικά σε αυγά η κρεατοπαραγωγή!
Δεν θέλει κόπο μόνο όρεξη και κάμποσο προσωπικό ελεύθερο χρόνο!

----------


## andreas142

Χρειάζομαι και ενά τρυπάνι και βίδες εται δε είναι? έχεις ασχοληθεί με τετοιου΄ειδούς κατασκευή? μου βάζεις ιδέες τώρα

----------


## andreascrete

Όχι δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γιατί δεν έχω κότες.
Στα Praktiker αν έχεις στην περιοχή σου έχουν τμήμα ξυλείας και σου κόβουν ότι ξύλο θές στην διάσταση που θές. *http://www.praktiker.gr/praktiker-in...839/index.html*
Και ναί το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι μετά ένα τρυπάνι και βίδες - κάποιος φίλος θα έχει! και βερνίκι για την βροχή αν και πολλά ξύλα έχουν ήδη περαστεί απο το εργαστήριο για αυτό το λόγο.
Αν δεν έχεις Praktiker κοντά στην περιοχή σου οποιοδήποτε εργαστήριο ξυλείας θα σου κόψει σανίδες για να φτιάξεις ένα κοτέτσι σαν αυτό στην δεύτερη φώτο που σου δείχνω.
Και το αποτέλεσμα θα στολίζει το κήπο σου και δεν θα δείχνει σαν γιαπί / σκουπίδι σαν τα υπόλοιπα που μας έδειξες!!!!!

----------


## andreas142

Παιδιά άλλες προτάσεις για το κοτέτσι?

----------


## andreas142

Γεια ! βρηκά ενα ωραίο κοτετσακί ωραίο στο ιντερνετ ! μαζευώ ιδέες http://kostasandreopoulos.blogspot.c...g-page_03.html

----------


## andreas142

Σκοπεύω στο μέλλον να κατασκευάσω ενά κοτέτσι που να είναι ψηλό το π'ατωμα του σε σχέση με το έδαφος και να έχει σαν πατωμα κουνελόσυρμα ώστε π΄ρωτον να μην μπορουν να φωλίασουν και εισχωρίσουν αρουραίοι και να πέφτουν οι κοτσιλιες στο χωμά .

----------


## k.andre

> Γεια ! βρηκά ενα ωραίο κοτετσακί ωραίο στο ιντερνετ ! μαζευώ ιδέες http://kostasandreopoulos.blogspot.c...g-page_03.html


 
Γειά σου Ανδρέα,

Λέγομαι Κώστας Ανδρεόπουλος και είμαι ο παραπάνω bloger. Χαίρομαι που ανακάλυψα το site αυτό και έχει να κάνει με ανθρώπους που αγαπούν τις φτερωτές ψυχούλες. Μη σου φανεί καθόλου παράξενο, αλλά κι εγώ που έχω στήσει το κοτέτσι με προορισμό την κατανάλωση των πουλερικών, όταν έρχεται η ώρα της σφαγής αισθάνομαι πολύ άσχημα. 

Κι αυτό επειδή μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν, τους έχω δώσει ένα κομμάτι από τον εαυτό μου και πολλή αγάπη και χαϊδέματα! Πολύ γρήγορα ανακάλυψα πως η κάθε κοτούλα έχει και τη δική της προσωπικότητα. 

Για να μη μακρυγορώ και γίνομαι κουραστικός πιστεύω πως κάθε ένας κάτοχος κοτετσιού, οφείλει να προσφέρει στα ζωντανά την καλύτερη δυνατή συνθήκη επιβίωσης, για όσο καιρό αυτά είναι προορισμένα για να ζήσουν. Κι αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με ένα αξιοπρεπές κατάλυμα. Όπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να έχεις φροντίσει να είναι στεγανό από τη βροχή και να είναι ασφαλές από την επίθεση κάθε αρπακτικού. Τώρα το χειμώνα το κοτέτσι θα πρέπει να είναι ζεστό και καθαρό, γι΄αυτό θα φροντίζεις να στρώσεις άχυρα μέσα και έξω, τα οποία και θα αλλάζεις τακτικά. (Το άχυρο με τις ακαθαρσίες όταν χωνέψουν, είναι πρώτης τάξεως λίπασμα για τα φυτά σου). Τοποθετώντας δε το άχυρο στο περιβολάκι τους, δε θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις τσιμεντένιο δάπεδο.

Το θέμα τιμής του στησίματος του κοτετσιού σου λύνεται εύκολα και οικονομικά αν ψάξεις λίγο στο net.

Εκεί που δε θα πρέπει να κάνεις καμμία έκπτωση, είναι στις βασικές προδιαγραφές του κοτετσιού σου. Δηλαδή στεγανότητα, ασφαλή υλικά για τα πουλερικά, άριστες συνθήκες υγιεινής, ζέστη και σωστό αερισμό και πάνω απ΄όλα καμμία έκπτωση στην αγάπη που θα πρέπει να δίνεις στις ψυχούλες αυτές.

Για όποιαδήποτε βοήθεια είμαι στη διάθεσή σου, με τις λίγες γνώσεις μου πάνω στο θέμα.

Πολλούς χαιρετισμούς από την Πάτρα,

Κώστας

----------


## andreas142

Κώστα σ'ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για τις προτάσεις σου !

----------


## andreas142

Κώστα αυτήν τη στιγμή έχω δύο κοτέτσια , το ενά είναι σε μορφή κλουβάς ντυμενη ολή με κουνελόσυρμα στα πλάγια και στο νταβάνι έχει πάνω απο το κουνελόσυρμα τζίγκο και ναϋλον το πάτωμα είναι από κουνελόσυρμα και είναι υπερίψωμένο 1 μέτρο περίπου απο το έδαφος  για να πέφτουν οι κοτσιλιές στο έδαφος , στο κοτέτσι αυτό ποτέ δεν δημιουργήθηκε πρόβλημα με επίθεση αρπακτίκου. Το άλλο κοτέτσι θεωρώ πως δε είναι καλό και πρέπει μόλις βρω χρόνο να το αντικαταστήσω με κάποιο άλλο. Το άλλος κοτέτσι έχει σαν βάση το έδαφος της γής εχεί σαν τοίχους συρμά με αρκετά μεγαλύτερες τρύπες απο το κουνελόσυρμα και τσίγκους . Επίσης έχει αρκετά σίδερα ωστέ να κουρνίαζουν οι κότες πάνω σ'αυτά , το πρόβλήμα είναι πως υποψιάζομαι πώς όσες κότες είναι αρκετά χοντρές και δεν μπορούν να φτερουγίσουν πάνω στά σίδερα και μένουν στο έδαφος  για να κουρνίασουν πρέπει να τις τρώνε από κάτω οι αρουραίοι αφού έχουμαι βρεί αρκετές νεκρες τελευταία οι οποίες είναι φαγωμένες απο κάτω. Τελευταία εχώ δεί μέσα στο κοτέτσι και τρύπες μεγάλες στο έδαφος . Το κακό το έκαναν σύγουρά οι αρουραίοι αυτά τα βρωμερά ζώα . Μαζεύω ιδέες τώρα και μόλις βρώ χρόνο θα προχωρήσω.Το κοτέτσι το σκευτομαί σύγουρά υπεριψωμενό και ντυμένο όλο με κουνελόσυρμα ώστε να μην βρουν ευκαιρία ξανά οι βρωμοαρουραίοι και κάνουν ξανά φωλιές  κάτω απο το κοτέτσι ούτε να έχουν την δύνατότητά να μπούν μέσα το βράδυ όταν οι κότες κουρνίασουν .Τι λές?

----------


## andreas142

αυτό είναι το υπεριψωμένο κοτέτσι που πότε δεν αντιμετωπίσα πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα είναι καλύμενο  ολό με τσίγκους και ναυλόν λόγω του χειμώνα αυτην την στιγμή . Βλέπεις είναι υπεριψωμένο με αποτέλεσμα να μην βρίσκουν κρυψώνα να κάνουν φωλιά οι αρουραίοι και να μην μπορούν να εισχωρήσουν εντός του κοτετσίου.








αυτό είναι το κοτέτσι που πρέπει να χαλάσω ! 





όσες κότες δεν μπορούν να κουρνίασουν πάνω στα δοκάρια μπορεί να δεχθούν επίθεση

----------


## k.andre

Καλημέρα Ανδρέα!

Οι αρουραίοι είναι οι μεγαλύτεροι εχθροί για τις κότες. Αν διάβασες στο  blog μου, έσκαψα μια τάφρο 3 χ 3 χ 3 χ 3 μέτρα και βάθος 10 εκατοστά,  ίσως και περισσότερο, έβαλα το κοτετσόσυρμα και μετά το κάλυψα με χώμα.  Αυτό γιατί θέλησα να αποφύγω τις τσιμεντένιες προσθήκες, μιας και οι  κότες λατρεύουν να σκαλίζουν το χώμα και να ψαχουλεύουν σ΄ αυτό. 

Σε ότι αφορά τις "κούρνιες" θα ποστάρω με πρώτη ευκαιρία τις αυτοσχέδιες  σκάλες που έχω φτιάξει για να διευκολύνονται στο σκαρφάλωμα. Οι δικές  μου έμαθαν από πολύ μικρές να αναρριχώνται τις σκάλες και να κουρνιάζουν  στα ψηλότερα του κοτετσιού. 

Και κάτι ακόμα. Με κάθε σου ευκαιρία, στην περίπτωση που έχεις τον χώρο,  να αφήνεις τις κότες να βγαίνουν και να ασκούνται. Θέλουν να  ξεμουδιάσουν κι αυτές.  Να τινάξουν τα φτερά τους και να τρέξουν σε  μεγαλύτερο χώρο από αυτόν του κοτετσιού τους. Να τσιμπολογήσουν από τα  αγριόχορτα του κήπου και να αναζητήσουν κάποιο σκουληκάκι. Είναι κάτι  σημαντικό που θα διαχωρίσει τις δικές σου κότες από αυτές των  ορνιθοτροφείων.  Όταν τις βγάζω με ακολουθούν ενώ παράλληλα βόσκουν  χορτάρια και περιμένουν την extra λιχουδιά που θα τις φιλέψουμε!! Έχουμε  γέλιο!

Για το δεύτερο κοτέτσι έχεις δίκιο πως πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί. 

Θα είμαστε σε επαφή,

Κώστας

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σου Κώστα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια σου! Αν μπορείς ανέβασε καμία φωτογραφία απο το κοτέτσι σου στο θέμα για να πάρω ιδέες οχί μονό εγώ αλλά και οποιό άλλο μέλος ίσως ενδιαφέρεται . Πιστεύεις το βάθος 10 εκατοστών εντός του εδάφους είναι ικανό να αποτρέψει την εισβολή των βρωμερών αροιυραίων? χώρις να είμαι ειδικός νομίζω πως τα 10 εκατοστά είναι λίγα . Στο περιβόλι μου που το χώμα είναι πολύ μαλακό εχώ δει κάτι τρύπες τεράστιές έχουν οργώσει το τα πάντα .Τις κότες τις έχω ελεύθερες σε ένα περιφραγμενό χώρο δύο (02) στρεμμάτων περίπου .Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι η κατασκευή ενός κοτετσίου που θα αποκλίσει τις επιθέσεις των αρουραίων .

----------


## tonis!

όμορφο βολικό και αποτι φαίνεται ευκολο στο να φτιαχτει!!λιγο μεράκι θελει!!!


*την εικόνα την βρηκα στο google!! :Party0035:

----------


## andreas142

Toni όμορφο είναι! το θέμα είναι ότι αρουραίοι μπορούν εύκολα να μπουν μέσα σε αυτό το κοτέτσι από το περιφραγμένο χώρο που έχει χώμα ως δάπεδο αν σκάψούν λαγούμια που μπορούν να το κάνουν! εγώ θέλω να είναι το πάτωμα του κοτετσιού πάνω απο το έδαφος απο κουνελόσυρμα ώστε ουτε να μπορούν να εισχωρήσουν ούτε να κάνουν φωλίες οι αρουραίοι κάτω απο αυτό.έχεις να προτείνεις κ'ατι γι ' αυτό μια φωτογραφία?

----------


## andreascrete

Aνδρέα άκου την λύση για σωστό κοτέτσι .... μπήγεις στο έδαφος 4 σιδερόβεργες η μια απέναντι απο την αλλη και σε μάκρος και πλάτος όσο θές να είναι το κοτέτσι σου.
μετά αφου σχηματίσεις ένα παραλληλόγραμμο νοητό με τις σιδερόβεργες σαν σημάδι, τότε σκάβεις το έδαφος όχι σε μεγάλο βάθος (μερικά εκατοστά) και εκεί μέσα απλώνεις κοτετσόσυρμα το οποίο κάθε άκρη του δένεις στις σιδερόβεργες ....κάνε και μια πατέντα με άλλες σιδερόβεργες οριζόντιες στο έδαφος για να δεθεί ακόμα καλύτερα το κοτετσόσυρμα. αφου το στερεώσεις καλά πάνω στις βέργες και εφόσον καλύπτει απο άκρη σε άκρη όλο το έδαφος του κοτετσιού τότε σκέπασε την τρύπα και το σύρμα με χώμα και έχεις ένα έτοιμο πάτο ....οι αρουραίοι σκάβοντας να μπούν βρίσκουν το κοτετσόσυρμα μπροστά τους -κάτω απο το χώμα και μην βρίσκοντας διεξοδο ξαναγυρνανε πίσω....δεν χάνουν χρόνο μέσα στο χώμα να μασουλάνε σύρματα!
μετα απο αυτό δένεις άλλο κοτετσόσυρμα πάνω στις κάθετες βέργες και κάνεις το κλουβί να μοιάζει σαν και αυτό της φώτο απο πάνω .....που είναι το δύσκολο??? θέλει λίγο χρόνο να γίνει αλλά οι κοτούλες θα πατάνε στο χώμα και όχι θα αιωρούνται απο το έδαφος πατώντας μια ζωή σε συρματα ....χώρια που το κλουβί όπως το σκέφτεσαι να το κάνεις θα είναι πολύ μικρό σε μέγεθος επιφάνειας όταν θα στηρίζεται σε 4 πόδια με συρμάτινο πάτο.

κάνε το έτσι και θα βρείς την ησυχία σου και θα έχεις υγιή και χαρούμενα πουλερικά αλλιώς τα τυραννάς και είναι κρίμα, αν βαριέσαι η δεν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου σε τέτοιες εύκολες κατασκευες άστα τα κοτόπουλα και όποτε θές αυγά και κρέας κοτόπουλου ντουγρού στο κρεοπώλη της γειτονιάς σου!

τα πολλά λόγια και οι συζητήσεις που λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια και τα ίδια δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά ....όλοι σου είπαμε γνώμες και συμβουλές -*ολοκληρεσ σελιδεσ!* -ξαναδιάβασε όλα τα πόστ σχετικά με τα κοτέτσια απο την αρχή και τα συμπεράσματα και οι λύσεις είναι στο χέρι σου, αν θές εσύ να κάνεις το δικό σου το οποίο είναι ενάντια με ότι πιστεύουμε εμείς είναι δικό σου θέμα απλά μην μας ρωτάς τα ίδια πράγματα συνέχεια και τελικά κάνε εσύ ότι θές και μην μας το δείξεις και καθόλου αν είναι όπως το σκέφτεσαι στην παρούσα φάση.
φιλικά πάντα, ότι σου έγραψα παραπάνω!

----------


## tonis!

θα συμφωνησω!!βαλε 10 εκατοστα κατω απο το χωμα κουνελοσηρμα και εισαι οκ!!!τι στο καλο??ολη την μερα οι αρουραιοι στο κοτετσι σου θα προσπαθουν να μπουν??

----------


## andreas142

Δε σου κάνω πλάκα! πραγματικά όπου βρίσκονται οι κότες αυτοί βρίσκουν την ευκαιρία να κάνουν φωλιές και να τους κάνουν επίθεση όποτε μπορούν . αν και υπάρχουν πολλές αδέσποτε γάτες στην γειτονιά δεν βλέπουν να τους σκοτώνουν ! ο σκύλος μου χωρίς πλάκα περισσότερους κάνει πολύ καλύτερ δουλεία απο τις γάτες

----------


## andreas142

Γειά σας θα ηθελά να δείτε μερικές φωτογραφίες κοτετσιών για να πάρουμε ιδέες

----------


## tonis!

συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα κατα την γνωμη μου αυτα δεν ειναι κοτετσια αλλα παραπηγματα!!100% ανθυγιεινο!!!με λιγο μερακι εσεις που μενετε κοντα στην φυση και εχετε χωρο μπορειτε να κανετε θαυματα!!!

----------


## andreas142

Δεν είναι όλα ! αν δείς καλά τις φωτογραφίες όλες υπάρχουν και καλά απλά θελώ να παρουσιάσω απο τα καλύτερα μέχρι τα χειρότερα

----------


## andreas142

Λοίπον δείτε αυτό το video αξίζει μία πολύ έξυπνή κατασκευή ! ο λόγός θα καταλάβετε

----------


## Gull

> Δεν μου αρέσουν κανένα απο αυτά, δείχνουν μίζερα και χαλάνε την αισθητική του χώρου - δεν μπορεί τα πουλιά να είναι υγιή η ευτυχισμένα μέσα σε τέτοια σκουπίδια!
> Δές εδώ τι δείχνει καλύτερο! ....


 και αυτα φυλακες ειναι...θα σας δειξω το δικο μου...κοτετσι...

----------


## Gull

το κοτετσι μου:

----------


## ninos

Γιάννη (Gull) Θαυμάσιο και ΠΕΝΤΑΚΑΘΑΡΟ !

----------


## nikolas_23

η περδικα τι σας λεει πανω στο δεντρο?

----------


## tonis!

φιλε Γιάννη πολυ ωραιες οι κοτες σου και ο χωρος που τις εχεις.Απλα ο Ανδρεας αποτι εχω καταλαβει προτιμα να τις έχει σε "κοτέτσι" και γιαυτο τον οδήγησα σε κάποιες λύσεις δηλαδη στα κοτέτσια των φωτογραφιων που επισυναψα!

----------


## andreas142

Φίλε ο χώρος σου είναι εκπληκτικός! το βράδυ που κουρνίάζουν όμως? Η πέρδικα πως και δεν φεύγει?

----------


## Gull

οπως θα ειδες κουρνιαζουν στα δεντρα...οι περδικες ειναι εκπαιδευμενες γι αυτο δε φευγουν!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολύ ωραίο!!!
Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## epanomizoo

αυτο ειναι το κοτετσι
η σκεπη ειναι λαμαρινα ομως εχω 5 εκ fibram μονωτικο σκεπης και πετσωμα απο κατω οποτε ειναι το πιο δροσερο μερος του κηπου το καλοκαιρι



kai oi kοτες

----------


## mitsman

Αααααα ωραιες καταστασεις!

----------


## andreas142

Πολύ ωραίο κοτέτσι!

----------


## svevo30

Εδώ μιλάμε για αριστοκρατία όχι αστεία, κοτέτσι παλάτι και οι κότες ράτσας...Πολύ ωραία είναι..όλα με αγάπη και μεράκι...μπράβο!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί τόσο όμορφες - κούκλες!!! κότες!!!! Και η μονωμένη σκεπή και το γρασίδι έξω για να περπατούν με τα ....αριστοκρατικά τους -φαντασμαγορικά!- ποδαράκια!!
Μπράβο Σταύρο!!!

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ωραιο και αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι που εχει και υδρορροη ,μπραβο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οταν το καλλιτεχνικό χέρι δημιουργεί !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *  ::  ::

----------


## vag21

συγνωμη αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι κοτετσι.επαυλη ειναι χαχαχαχαχα.

----------


## epanomizoo

ευχαριστω για τα μυν .exoyn αρκετη πλακα αυτα τα κοτοπουλα. στην αρχη εψαχνα για ρατσες ντοπιες μεχρι που ανακαλυψα οτι στην ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει πλεον καμια ντοπια χωριατικη κοτα. ολες οι κοτεσ που εχουν στα χωρια ειναι υβριδια βιομηχανοποιημενης εκτροφης γιαυτο και δεν κλωσσανε οι περισοτερες.
η ελλαδα σε αντιθεση με τις αλλες χωρες της ευρωπης δεν διεσωσε καμια ρατσα κοτοπουλου απο τα παλια.οι μονες παλιες καθαροαιμες χωριατικες ρατσες ειναι οι ρατσες του εξωτερικου. στην ελλαδα ειμαστε λιγο αρπα κολα με αυτα τα θεματα γιαυτο και δεν εχουμε πλεον ουτε γεωργια ουτε κτηνοτροφια
οποτε διαλεξα μια απο τις ποιο αρχαιες ρατσες κοτοπουλου που υπαρχουν. εχουν καταγωγη απο την κοιλαδα του Βραχμαπουτρα ποταμου της ινδιας (γιαυτο και το ονομα Μπραχμα)
ειναι οι αγαθοι γιγαντες του κοσμου των κοτοπουλων . δεν τσιμπανε ,δεν ορμανε ειναι εντελως ημερα και φιλικα .στο εξωτερικο τα παιρνουν οικογενειες με μικρα παιδια και βλεπεις παιδακια στο μεγεθος του κοκορα να τον ζουλανε και να παιζουν χωρις αυτος να τα τσιμπαει. ειναι αρκετα κωμικα και εχουν το καθενα τη προσωπικοτητα του

----------


## Paul

Σταύρο, συγχαρητήρια!!!!!! Τι να πω όλα είναι πανέμορφα!!!! Κι εγώ πριν κάποια χρόνια έψαχνα για χωριάτικες και βρήκα αλλά εκείνη η κυρία που τα είχε δεν τα πουλούσε κι έτσι εγώ αργότερα αγόρασα μερικές κοτούλες cochin bantam που πέρυσι και φέτος μου έκαναν πολλάάά πουλάκια αλλά επειδή ο πατέρας μου με έπριξε στην κυριολεξία να του τα δώσω, του τα έδωσα!!! Μήπως θα μπορούσες να μου πεις σε προσωπικό μήνυμα από που τα αγόρασες και πόσο κοστίζουν??? Γιατί  τώρα έχω 30 κοτοπουλάκια (από εκτροφείο) και δεν πιστεύω να μου κλωσσήσουν.
Φιλικά,
Παύλος.

----------


## captain

Σταύρο συγχαρητήρια για όλο το σκηνικό αλλά και την άριστη διατήρηση του χώρου.Είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμηση.Χώρος για ψυχαγωγία  :Anim 26: !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Απλα τελεια!! η κατασκευη του κοτετσιου σου Σταυρο πολλα μπραβο σου!! και ολα πεντακαθαρα!! 
επισης τα φυτα σου πανεμορφα!! οι κοτες σου στην κυριολεξια την περνανε, ζωη και κοτα!!!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## jhfsdjf54

Υπέροχες εγκαταστάσεις! Σου φτιάχνουν τη διάθεση, πόσο μάλλον στις κότες σου. Μπράβο!

----------


## Rebel

Μηπως ξερεις που μπορω να βρω κοτες Μπραχμα? ή εαν εσυ πουλας?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## epanomizoo

καλημερα σε ολους. κοτουλεσ μπραχμα δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις.απλως μια αναζητηση στο ιντερνετ να κανει κανεισ και ευκολα βρισκεισ ποιοι πουλανε.
γραψε πολουνται κοτες μπραχμα η μονο κοτες μπραχμα και θα βρεις .ολοι εχουν τα ασπρα ,εψαξα πολυ για να βρω τα πορτοκαλι και τελικα εκανα παραγγελια και τα εφεραν απο ολανδια.
οι τιμες που ζητανε οι εισαγωγεις ειναι σοκαριστικες (60 ευρω η κοτα, τοσα πληρωσα πριν 2 χρονια ) ουτε φασιανοι να ητανε .υποτιθεται οτι ειναι εκθεσιακης ποιοτητας (βασικα ο καθενας λεει οτι θελει και χρεωνει οτι θελει αλα τι μπορεις να κανεις?)
φετος δεν θα μου περισεψουν γιατι θα κρατησω κοτες για να αντικαταστησω μερικες και εχω υποσχεθει και σε φιλους .

----------


## marcello

μπραβο τρομερες εγκαταστασεις!!!
αυτο δειχνει την αγαπη σου γι αυτα !!!

----------


## joncr

Δεν ειναι δικο μου !
Μια ιδεα δινω......




 :Happy0187:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ κουλτουριαρικο!! κοτετσι Γιαννη.  :Happy0159:

----------


## markonis

Kαλησπέρα στην παρέα,δείτε και το δικό μου κοτέτσι

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια κατασταση!! Πανο μπραβο σου!! μεγαλη υποθεση στις ημερες μας το φρεσκο αυγουλακι.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάπου στο εξωτερικό.....*  :Anim 63:

----------


## geofil

Ωραίο ως φωτογραφία, σαχλαμάρα ως κοτέτσι.

----------


## Corvus

> Επίσης σας παραθέτω και αυτή


αυτο ειναι ενα πραγματικο κοτετσι.παραπηγμα.ουτε για κοτες δεν κανει.

----------

